# basement shelving -how to keep it off a wet floor



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Jules. Are you really intent on building something? Structural steel tubed restaurant kitchen shelving with tubular steel and mesh or solid shelves would be perfect for this. The shelving is infinitely adjustable to fit any size containers your friend could ever dream of. The real stuff is indestructible. Beware the stuff marketed to us lowly plebians. There will be a restaurant supplier near you. Of course they only sell to the trade. PM if you get in trouble and I will call in a resale number or something. I carry cash into such places. Slowly unfolding US 20s captures some attention.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

Definitely a viable option. Though price may be a detriment. She has more totes than 20's. And I'm sure I'll end up only charging her tomatoes and radishes from her garden come spring. (she's a staple in our neighborhood)
At this point, I'm more interested in seeing if there is actually some kind of 2x4 standoff/floor cap available out there.
As previously stated, attempting to google is problematic.
Thanks for responding.
Jules


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just make your up rights out of pressure treated lumber. We live in a flood prome area and build these all the time, work's fine for me. In a damp basement I'd suggest only using ceramic coated screws.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Just make your up rights out of pressure treated lumber. We live in a flood prome area and build these all the time, work's fine for me. In a damp basement I'd suggest only using ceramic coated screws.


Was hoping to stay away from treated, as she wants to paint them. 
Agreed on using some sort of "treated" screw.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Treated and the rest of the wood can be stained with soild colored stain any color she wants.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Treated and the rest of the wood can be stained with soild colored stain any color she wants.


Can you get something close to a true white with that? She wants to paint them white, so I'm assuming she would pick something like bright or pure white.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Cabot fence and siding white stain will work fine. If you can convince her to let you wait until the pressure treated has time to dry out before staining.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Cabot fence and siding white stain will work fine. If you can convince her to let you wait until the pressure treated has time to dry out before staining.


Around here, that could take months. Seems all the treated wood is WET WET.
I'll check out the stain. Thanks!


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I would also consider those cheap metal workroom shelves that you can get at Home Depot. They are a pain to put together but they are fairly sturdy and I'm going to bet they are cheaper on a per shelf space basis than building them oneself. As far as protecting the feet from moisture I would just put them up on bricks or something similar.

Costco also has some much heavier duty, deeper wider and taller metal shelves at a very competitive price.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you are convinced to go with wood you can stain or prime/paint pressure treated. As mentioned, it has to be be "cured" and dry though. MAB used to make a magical acrylic solid stain product that would work. I don't know what Sherwin Williams did with the line when it acquired MAB.

I still think you are going to find it cheaper to go with some sort of metal product for this. I do appreciate your budget concerns though.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

Personally, I would prefer metal. However, I should elaborate a little more on the situation. It's a 100 year old home, stone foundation, low head clearance, very uneven floors, and several obstructions, such as cast iron drains, HVAC ductwork, etc, etc. Thus the decision to use wood. 

At this point, I'll probably just cut treated lumber blocks to sit under the legs. It just dumbfounds me that there's not a cleat, or cap, or standoff for a 2x4 out there. While doing searches, I ran across other forums with individuals looking for the same product. At one, the solutions ran anywhere from setting the legs in plastic yogurt containers, to actually drilling a hole in the leg and putting a borate (sp?) rod in there as a standoff!?!.........

Thanks all, for the input. Someone feel free to design, patent, and market this product. Just remember to send me a little kickback


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Jules,
Why don't you get a piece of 5/4 manmade decking like Trex and cut it into squares. Screw one to the bottom of each 2 x 4 support. If you want more clearance from the floor, get a trex 4 x 4 and cut it up. The other thing I would look at are the plastic shelves sold at HD and Lowes and the like. Contico is one of the brands that come to mind:
http://www.staples.com/Contico-Plas...GoogleBase:Furniture:Shelving:920423:3618-5BE

Each shelf holds 150#. They assemble at each shelf, so you don't have to put the top shelf on if you had a pipe in the way. I have a bunch of them in my basement. Been there for over 15 years, no sagging, no problems. Normally they are around $50 a unit at HD, 72"H x 36"W x 18"D.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## NASCAR9 (Jun 17, 2009)

JulesB, 
Cut 1' or so off a 2x4 and glue and screw it to the bottom of each leg, you now have a 4x4 for your standoff.


----------

